# Athens, OH - Bella 9 months



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Chauncey, OH | Bella - COURTESY LISTING


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow she is beautiful...


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, she is pretty!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I hope she finds a home. Shes beautiful


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

*Bump* for this girl.


----------

